# Bert Langerwerf update



## VARNYARD (Jul 21, 2008)

This is from Timo, Bert's son:



> Dear readers,
> It is with great difficulty that I must inform you all that Bert is currently in the hospital. He has been fighting colon cancer for almost 3 years now, and it has spread thru his body. His liver is affected the most at this time. We are hoping for the best at this time of course, but the latest prognosis is not good. So please keep him and us in your thoughts during these tough weeks.





> Dear people,
> It is with the greatest difficulty that I must inform you all that Bert Langerwerf is currently very sick in the hospital in Alabaster, Alabama. He has fought colon cancer for almost 3 years now, and is currently hanging on to life. He is surrounded by friends and family 24 hours a day. We all hope the best for him of course. But the prognosis is that there is just a few days or weeks left before Bert passes on. Please feel free to sign our guestbook on our website <!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.agamainternational.com">www.agamainternational.com</a><!-- w --> and keep us in your thoughts during this tough time. A book will be published about his life story in a few months. It was one of the many projects he has worked on for the past years, together with Russ from Oklahoma.
> Sincerely,
> Timo Langerwerf



As many of you know, Bert is a long time friend of mine. This is very hard to post here, but many of you need to know about him.  

Please keep Bert in your thoughts and prayers, his family and friends are also having a hard time right now, so please add them as well.

Thanks guys.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jul 21, 2008)

Pull through it Bert, you've been doin it for 3 years.


----------



## Azaleah (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow, thats rough. It's so hard to see this happen to such good people. He will be in my thoughts....


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 22, 2008)

I think he's suffered long enough. It's time for him to go. I saw my father suffer greatly for a couple of months before his death from cancer. You can't imagine how painful it was.

I was hoping there was a book being written about him. People in the herp world need to know what he's done and what they would never have seen without him. 

Go peacefully Bert. Maybe I'll meet you on the other side some day.


----------



## jor71 (Jul 22, 2008)

I will pray for Bert and his family.


----------



## Harveysherps (Jul 22, 2008)

I feel so sorry for Bert. He had so many other things he wanted to do.No one will ever truly understand how he was. But I wished I could have had the experiences in life that he has had. Bert and his family have been in my prayers for years now. I figure they will always be .
I hope we all can learn from the book about his life. One thing that can be said he has gotten all he could out of life. I just hope he passes peacefully. I hate to set here and think about him suffering.
Thanks Bobby for posting this. The last email I got from him wasn't very promising. This is the last email. I received from Bert. He was feeling really bad that day. Even though he felt so bad . He still answered my email. I am proud to say I know him.


Wes,
I have more metastases.
I use alternative meds.
Cnacers cell die, but poison my body.
I feel terrible bad
Bert


----------



## COWHER (Jul 22, 2008)

that sucks. I understand what he must have gone through. It is never easy to watch this happen. My prayers are with him.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jul 22, 2008)

that really sucks, Bert is somebody that i've looked up to as a herper since i was a child, and i really hate to hear that he was suffering for so long, what's worse is that he has only days or weeks left
i just hope for a miracle to happen, as it has happened in my life


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 23, 2008)

My thoughts go out to Bert and his family, I hope everything gets squared away with all his animals as well.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 23, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> I hope everything gets squared away with all his animals as well.


That has to be a major issue! He has probably thousands of Tegu hatchlings that need to be fed. I've heard the conditions on his Tegu "farm" are less than optimal. If they're left alone for a week or 2 that can't be a good situation.


----------



## olympus (Jul 23, 2008)

I hope he really pulls through and people recognize everything he contributes to the reptile community.


----------



## Harveysherps (Jul 23, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> PuffDragon said:
> 
> 
> > I hope everything gets squared away with all his animals as well.
> ...


 I apologize for the post that was here earlier. This with Bert is a very touchy subject with me. Mainly cause I have pissed away my chance at meeting him in person. Which was a life long dream. But things always never seemed to work out. Now it seems it is too late. I have told Bert several times how much I admired him and his work. So he knows my feelings about him. He turned me onto reptiles. At a young age. I have had love and respect for all reptiles. I love animals period warm blooded or cold. The insects that I raise. It all stems from Bert. Some may say less than optimal conditions. I say smart business keep over head down and profits up. No one else can hold a candle to things Bert has done. In less than optimal conditions he has single handedly saved the Chinese Croc Lizards . Superworms that we all feed. He was the first one to raise them and prove them to be a good staple diet. No one has ever had the success with the Monkey tailed skinks as he has. So if he is less than optimal in his keeping. Well that works so why do more. His Tegu farm as it has been called. Is a beautiful place that was like going to a small city for Lizards. Street names the whole 9 yards. You may say less than optimal. But I say it was a wonderland.


----------



## hoosier (Jul 23, 2008)

Bert, you have been an idol to me in my quest for knowlege about tegus for the past few years. i have numerous e-mails from you that have helped me considerably and i want to thank you for all that you have done not only for me but for everyone in the reptile and tegu community. and as shown you are in all of our hearts and prayers. get well and keep fighting.


----------



## olympus (Jul 23, 2008)

I think Harvey is just sticking up for somebody he cares about more than going on a rant, and I can understand where he's coming from. The man is in ill health if you don't have anything nice to say you should just leave the whole situation alone.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 31, 2008)

Any update on Bert???


----------



## Harveysherps (Jul 31, 2008)

I haven't heard anything. I emailed after he got home from the hospital. I got a Very Nice Thank You email back. With what i said that was enough. I really hate that this is happening to Bert. Or anyone for that matter. I've learned so much from reading his site and asking him questions. With him not there to inspire me. I'm lost. The main thing that bothers me. Is that I had plenty of opportunities to go and meet him and never did. Now I am kicking myself for not doing so. I made him such a major part of how I done things. But I didn't take the time. To know him face to face. I blown lots of opportunities in life. I regret every one. But this one is the straw that has broken the Camels back. I'm so fed up with my self. That I can't deal with my emotions.I may sound stupid for all this stuff. I have posted. I feel stupid so . I guess it suits me. LOL


----------



## Kharnifex (Aug 1, 2008)

no, you don't sound stupid, when i got my aussie waterdragon, everytime i talked to bert, i thought he was some kinda immortal roman god of breeding. i mean, my ex, was looking through a book at the pet store, she was like this book makes it so easy to learn about tegus! i looked over and was like "written by bert langerwerf right?" she was like yea!, how did you know? i said cause he's the benevolent god of aussie WD's and tegu's. he literally wrote the book.

bert introduced me to the type of lizards i enjoy keeping. my two best buddies, spyro and groxy, i own because i learned of the pleasure of keeping em from bert. how easy and fun aussie wd's and tegus are. 

even though i diden't get nether my tegu nor my waterdragon from bert directly, i consider bert their honerary grandpa, as without his knowledge i most likly would own neither of them.

with my few experiences with bert i understand you're regret. i could tell he was a really great guy. and that it'd be an absolute pleasure, just to be able to shake his hand.

Bobby is honorary grandpa of my new baby though, without bobby, i wouldn't have him.


----------



## Alek (Aug 1, 2008)

My first Argentine tegu was from Bert and he is a very nice man. He inspired and educated me to respect the argentine tegu. I would like to give him and his family my blessings and tell him his Armenian friend from AZ said Hi


----------



## teguboy77 (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry to hear the bad news,my prayers go out to him and his Family.


----------



## akward_silence91 (Aug 11, 2008)

New update, most recent. emailed today to check on my order and apparently, bert has passed away 2:45 pm central time. I'm sorry to have to tell you all this, but this is very important.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 11, 2008)

unfair


----------



## Harveysherps (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I been trying to find out about him. That is sad for sure. Well it's been coming. I hope he has found peace. Thanks for taking the time to post the update.


----------



## Markie (Aug 11, 2008)

Aw man. I can't say that I have ever dealt with Bert personally, but I have been following this topic since it started.. at least he isn't in any pain now.


----------



## Harveysherps (Aug 11, 2008)

I just got word from Timo his son. he said that Bert will be cremated tomorrow. Her is the email in case anyone is intersted.

Bert passed away today at 14:45 central time. He will be cremated tomorrow,
Tuesday. There will be a memorial later in the year, but no date has been
set yet. It will probably be many weeks or several months from now.

Sincerely,
Timo Langerwerf, Bert's son.


----------



## Azaleah (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow.... RIP... this is just terrible news.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Aug 11, 2008)

He was a true icon and a pioneer of this hobby, God rests his soul


----------



## akward_silence91 (Aug 11, 2008)

now another question arises. probably a little early to ask. What happens to all of the tegus. They aren't being taken care of right now. and i ordered from him a week ago.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm sure they are fine.. Bert told me he got alot of help from his wife in taking care of the lizards and Timo is there.. Responsible keepers make sure their animals are taken care of after they're gone, and Bert definitely loved his lizards enough to do that i'm sure.


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 12, 2008)

KoreanDeathKid said:


> He was a true icon and a pioneer of this hobby, God rests his soul


That sure sums it up!! I never met him or talked to him in person, but we had a few conversations by email.

My father died from cancer. Near the end he was in so much pain, it could be over fast enough. I'm glad it's finally over for Bert.


----------



## argus333 (Aug 12, 2008)

i heard he is doing better and home i think.


----------



## Kharnifex (Aug 12, 2008)

R.I.P. Bert. you will allways be remembered as a legend in both tegu and waterdragon worlds. he lived well.

got an email from timo....sad day.


----------



## dorton (Aug 12, 2008)

I hate to hear he's gone, but glad he isn't suffering anymore.


----------



## VARNYARD (Aug 12, 2008)

It is a very sad day in the reptile world, and in the real world, he was an awesome man as well as a long time trusted friend.


----------



## Harveysherps (Aug 12, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> It is a very sad day in the reptile world, and in the real world, he was an awesome man as well as a long time trusted friend.


You said a mouth full there Bobby. It's a said day all the way around. He left his mark on the world that's for sure. Not many people have that to say in the end.It's really amazing when you think about it. Well now it looks like you are the Largest Tegu breeder in the US. I have to say I am looking forward to walking into reptile History saying I consider you my friend. You have a great future ahead of you. And I'm not gonna let what happened between me and Bert happen with you.
I want to meet you face to face one day and see the other man that has influenced the way I do things. It may have to be at a show. But I will be seeing you. LOL


----------



## hoosier (Aug 12, 2008)

my you rest in eternal peace my friend. its truely a sad day for his family and everyone in the reptile world... gone but will never be forgotten.


----------



## DZLife (Aug 13, 2008)

Harveysherps said:


> I want to meet you face to face one day and see the other man that has influenced the way I do things. It may have to be at a show. But I will be seeing you. LOL



I'm gonna have to ditto that. Bobby, I will most likely be heading to England (to visit some close friends) in a year or so, and I would like to do a stopover in florida...maybe I could stop by and say hi!


----------



## Serafim (Aug 13, 2008)

What a great lose to the reptile community. And to those of you who were close my deepest sympathies. Its a shame they are not keeping his farm.Still loads of work and learning that could be done. RIP Bert


----------

